# Bug Genius: transmissions d'infos refusées ?



## Le docteur (25 Août 2010)

Genius refuse de fonctionner. Serait-ce parce que j'ai refusé la transmission d'informations à Apple au démarrage de l'iPad ? Je ne trouve pas le bouton pour revenir là-dessus.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Application préférences -> AppleStore -> Visualiser le compte -> Section "Genius".


----------

